# PowerColor HD 6870 PCS+ 1 GB



## W1zzard (Nov 26, 2010)

PowerColor's HD 6870 PCS+ comes with some of the highest out of the box clock speeds of all HD 6870 cards available today. It also comes with a unique thermal solution that offers extremely low noise levels in both idle and load. Another improvement is that power consumption is slightly lower than AMD's reference design - despite the higher clock speed.

*Show full review*


----------



## v12dock (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow.. Seriously an impressive card.


----------



## Semi-Lobster (Nov 30, 2010)

this may sound like a dumb question but what did AMD have to gain by not letting partners sell their own designs until now?


----------



## sixor (Nov 30, 2010)

hi wizzard, i wish you could talk a little in your reviews about the size of the box, or maybe take a pic with the card inside the box 

that is important for some people who need to ship gpus over sea, and the couriers charges a lot for volume

that way we could know, lets say, what gtx460 has the smaller box, sometimes a card is cheaper but the box is huge (like his 6850), ind the end it is expensier than other models when shipping to other countryes

thanks


----------



## Kezzbot (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice review, and great card. I especially like the fact that it is quiet, you could spend allot more than $15 on an aftermarket cooler.

Just new to TPU and couldn't see anywhere that says if the figures in the graphs where min or average fps, i take it they are average but it would be nice to see the min figure as well . two cards that have the same average fps may not be equal in performance, the card with the lower minimum fps will loose out. No biggie, love the reviews here.

Just holding out for the 6970 to see what to get.
xfingers it will be faster then the 580

again, nice review.


----------



## Cheeseball (Dec 1, 2010)

Finally, a PCS+ model that keeps the original software-compatible voltage controller. -_-


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 1, 2010)

The performance per dollar puts this card in the sweetest spot.  All other cards with better price performance can't quite keep up with it.  If I didn't already have a 5870, I'd be all over it.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 1, 2010)

I've been looking at this card as it offers fantastic value for money here in the UK. I just hope the price drops.


----------



## KaOSoFt (Dec 9, 2010)

sixor said:


> hi wizzard, i wish you could talk a little in your reviews about the size of the box, or maybe take a pic with the card inside the box
> 
> that is important for some people who need to ship gpus over sea, and the couriers charges a lot for volume
> 
> ...


I totally agree. Also, because I need to know if it will fit _nicely_ in my case. Not just a picture, of course, but if possible, measurements. Thanks!

Now I'm just waiting for a PC+ version of the new 6970.


----------



## Carl (Feb 25, 2011)

I can't find this card on Price runner UK, Where can you buy it in Europe? (Same with the MSI HD 6850 Cyclone Power, can't be found even though it's been months since release.)

Kind regards


----------

